# Lesertest Alphacool-USB-Display: Tagebuch von RioDio333111



## RioDio333111 (9. Mai 2008)

*1. Lesertest Alphacool-USB-Display*

1.1 Einleitung & erster Eindruck

1.2 Der Hardware-Einbau

1.3 Die Software-Installation


*1.1 Einleitung & erster Eindruck*

Hallo miteinander,

nun ist auch endlich bei mir das langersehnte Alphacool USB Display angekommen. Nach dem ich meinem Postboten um den Hals gefallen bin, hab ich mich gleich mal dem Paket gewidmet. Hervorgekommen ist diese relativ kleine Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Öffnen kam dann dieser Lieferumfang zum Vorschein:

1x USB Display
1x Treiber CD
4x Schrauben
1x USB Kabel zum Anschluss an externen USB Stecker
1x USB Verlängerungskabel zum direkten Anschluss ans Mainboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas zu mäkeln habe ich natürlich hier schon. Leider fehlt eine Bedienungsanleitung! Glaube zwar handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt zu sein, aber das sehen wir dann im Folgenden. 
Kleiner Schönheitsfehler zusätzlich: Das Display hat 8 Bohrlöcher zum Anschrauben, aber nur 4 Schrauben. Mal sehen wie stabil es trotzdem ist, sonst besorge ich mir halt noch 4 Schrauben. Ansonsten sind die Kabel ausreichend lang, sodas es auch in einem Big Case zu keinen Problemen kommen sollte.

Werfen wir mal einen genaueren Blick auf das gute Stück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von vorne ist durch die Schutzfolie alles heil und ohne Kratzer geblieben. Mein Tip: Die Folie bis nach dem Einbau draufbehalten,wäre schließlich ärgerlich wenn schon vorher Kratzer draufkommen würden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrachtet man sich die Rückseite, fällt auf das die gesamte Elektronik schön flach auf der Platine angeordnet ist. Einzig und allein der USB Anschluss steht ein ganzes Stück hervor. Das könnte dann auch zum Problem werden wenn man beabsichtigt hinter dem Display bspw. noch eine Festplatte einzubauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RioDio333111 (9. Mai 2008)

*1.2 Der Hardware-Einbau*


Im ersten Schritt musste ich ersteinmal Platz im Gehäuse schaffen und  zwei der 5,25 Zoll Blenden herausnehmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich entschieden das Display aufgrund der nur 4 vorhandenen Schrauben ersteinmal auf jeder Seite nur im obersten und im untersten Bohrloch festzuschrauben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach meinem Test mit eifrig wackeln und rütteln, stellte sich es aber trotzdem als recht stabil heraus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Werk dann festverschraubt im Gehäuse aus:

Von Innen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und von Außen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem das gute Stück nun fest im Gehäuse sitz geht es an die Verkabelung. Bei dem Anschluss des USB-Kabels am Display wurde mir schon ein wenig anders! Ich mußte recht große Kraft aufwenden bis der Stecker richtig drin war. Das Display hat es aber ohne Schaden überstanden! 

Ich habe durchaus noch einen USB-Stecker direkt auf dem Mainboard frei, habe mich aber doch gegen diese Anschlussvariante entschieden. Der Vorteil wäre natürlich das von ausen keinerlei Kabel zu sehen wären.
Ich habe mich aber aus folgenden Gründen dazu entschlossen das Display doch außen anzuschließen. Erstens möchte ich die Möglichkeit haben das Display im Zweifelsfall vom Computer trennen zu können, ohne erst das Gehäuse zu öffnen. Das wäre bei direktem Anschluss nicht möglich. Außerdem bietet mein Gehäuse eine sehr viel günstigere Verlegung der Kabel wenn ich das Kabel nach außen führe anstatt zum Mainboard. Hinzukommt noch das die in meinem Gehäuse vorgesehenen Löcher für eine Wasserkühlung sich ideal dazu eigen das Kabel einfach nach außen zu führen. Letztlich muß es jeder selbst entscheiden, was für seine Verhältnisse das Ideale ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*WICHTIG: Den USB-Stecker aber erst nach der Installation der Treiber/Software einstecken!*

Ist bei mir kein Problem, da mein Anschluss ja außen liegt.

_In den nächsten Tagen folgt dann die Installation der Treiber & Software...






_


----------



## exa (9. Mai 2008)

bekommt man denn den hinweis darauf, das man erst nach der install das kabel anschließen soll???


----------



## RioDio333111 (9. Mai 2008)

exa schrieb:


> bekommt man denn den hinweis darauf, das man erst nach der install das kabel anschließen soll???



Da leider keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei liegt, gibt es auch keinen Hinweis. Hab es aber schon von anderen Nutzern erfahren, das es bei umgekehrter Reihenfolge zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Mai 2008)

Fängt ja schonmal sehr gut an!
Weiter so 

Ein Wunder wie reibungslos das Design sich in das deines Gehäuses anschmiegt. Fällt fast garnicht mehr auf und es sieht aus als wäre es schon eingebaut gewesen 

P.S: Deine Bilder sind super.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2008)

Das Display passt wirklich wie angegossen zu deinem Gehäuse. Der Bericht gefällt mir 

Edit: Bei mir hat es übrigens keine Probleme gegeben, die Treiber usw. des Displays mit eingestecktem Usb-Stecker zu installieren und das Display daraufhin in Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Mai 2008)

schicker test, sieht klasse aus.
das mit dem anschluss is natürlich banane oO

hoffe die software klappt wenigstens gut.


----------



## Zserve (12. Mai 2008)

Schick schick, wenn auch ohne Sinn.


----------



## matzi70 (23. Mai 2008)

Hi @ all .... mal ne frage an die besitzer von dem display ....... kann ich auch die software Riva Tuner auf dem display anzeigen lassen ?
danke für euere antworten schon mal im vorraus ... gruss

mod-edit: also eine full-quote über den kompletten beitrag muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2008)

Das Programm Rivatuner steht in der Plugin-Liste der Alphacool Software und wird somit problemlos unterstützt.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juni 2008)

@riodio: welche software wirst du mit dem display testen?


----------



## RioDio333111 (5. Juni 2008)

Benutze grad Alpha LCD. In Kürze folgt auch noch ein Erfahrungsbericht was die Software angeht.


----------

